# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  προβλημα με ενισχυτη YAMAHA

## akis66

εχω ενα ενισχυτη yamaha rxv-657 και ξαφνικα δεν αναβει καθολου λες και ειναι εκτος ρευματος.Μηπως εχετε καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να συμβαινει και τι κανω για να βρω λυση. Ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## xrhstos1978

ασφάλεια κοίταξες?

----------


## ezizu

Πιθανών να έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό standby.Βέβαια τσεκάρεις πρώτα τις ασφάλειες όπως σωστά λέει και ο xrhstos1978.

----------


## east electronics

επισης μπορει να εχει προβλημα και η θερμικη ασφαλεια του κεντρικου μετασχηματιστη

----------


## ultra

Αν θυμαμαι καλα, υπαρχει μια πλακετα,πισω δεξια, πανω απο τον ρευματοληπτη, που εχει κι ενα ρελε. 
Προσεξε, υπαρχουν 220V εκει.
Στην ιδια πλακετα, υπαρχει επισης ενα ολοκληρωμενο σειρας CDxxxx, ενα opto, κι ενα ρελε που ανοιγει τον κυριο μετασχηματιστη.
Αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο τροφοδοτειται με εναν περιεργο τροπο απο το δικτυο.
Αυτη η πλακετα, καπου πρεπει να βγαζει 12-13V.
Κατεβασε το σχεδιο να το δεις, κι αν θες κατι, εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## ezizu

Νομίζω ,από αυτό που κατάλαβα,<<ότι δεν ανάβει καθόλου>>,ότι ούτε η ένδειξη standby λειτουργεί η οποία κανονικά θα άναβε κι ας είχε καεί η θερμικη ασφάλεια στον κεντρικό μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## vaskef69

Έχω και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον akis66. Δεν ανάβει καθόλου, το power το πατάς δεν το πατάς,δεν κάνει τίποτα. Έλεγξα τις ασφάλειες (κόκκινα βελάκια στην φωτό) δεν είναι καμμένες. Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

yam 2.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον και ο δικός σου ενισχυτής έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ακολουθείς αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί στα προηγούμενα ποστ.
Ελέγχεις αρχικά τροφοδοτικό standby και κυρίως τροφοδοτικό. Κατέβασε στο service manual και κάνε, βάσει αυτού, τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις .

----------


## vaskef69

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας ανεβάσει το service manual.Ευχαριστώ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ezizu

Κοίτα εδώ:

http://fixmag.ru/download/1335282859...7_htr-5860.pdf

----------

vaskef69 (16-11-15)

----------


## bzrmiltos

κοιτα αν εχεις ταση standby και τους πυκνωτες στη πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας ....

----------


## east electronics

Μπραβο βρε παιδια  τοσοι μαστοροι κανενας δεν ξερει την βλαβη ???

----------


## maik65

Καλησπέρα.Τσέκαρε αυτά για την αρχή, (πυκνωτές άλλαξε) και βλέπουμε.Untitled.png

----------

east electronics (20-11-15)

----------


## east electronics

Ωραιοι οι Κρητες οπως παντα !!!
Η βλαβη ειναι χαλασμενος ο 22nf C405 που κανει πτωση τασης  για το κυκλωμα stand by  ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα προληπτικα

----------

maik65 (20-11-15), xani (03-08-19)

----------


## ezizu

Σάκη, είσαι πολύ μαρτυριάρης...... :Tongue2:  :Lol: 

Από πότε σου αρέσουν τα fast food ?????...... Εσύ (από ότι είχες πει) δεν ήσουν fan του είδους . :Hammer:   :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## east electronics

εμα τον ειδα και τραβιοταν τον ανθρωπο  και εκεινο που σνηθως γινεται ειναι οτι θα κανεις περισσοτερες ζημιες  ψαχνωντας σε λαθος μερος ....

----------


## ezizu

Σάκη να σε διορθώσω, επειδή νομίζω κάνεις ένα λάθος.
Το που ακριβώς θα ψάξει (κάποιος) την συγκεκριμένη βλάβη , έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές......όσο για το αν θα κάνει περισσότερη ζημιά, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα και εξαρτάται, κυρίως, από τις σχετικές γνώσεις και εμπειρίες, αυτού που θα αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί με την επισκευή τέτοιου τύπου μηχανήματος (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται).

Οι βοήθειες, γενικά στα διάφορα θέματα και όχι μόνο σε αυτό, θεωρώ πως σίγουρα δίνονται, αδιαμφισβήτητα και καλόπροαίρετα (και από πολλά μέλη). 
Φιλικά η άποψή μου.

----------


## east electronics

Τσπ συμφωνω Σηφη αλλα πολλες φορες θες για την γλωσσα θες γιατην γνωση οι οδηγιες  που δινουμε  πανε στραφι η τις καταναουν λαθος ..

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα κ Σακη καμια φωτο ? please.... :Lol:

----------


## xrhstos1978

yam%202.jpg
22nf 630 volt

----------


## vaskef69

Θα ανεβάσω φώτο αύριο για να σας δείξω μέχρι που έχω ρεύμα (έχω μέχρι την πλακέτα του standby, παρακάτω δεν ξέρω ακόμα). Πάντως ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## maira77

Έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εμείς με τον δικό μας.Στον 22nf 630V βαζω στη μια πλευρά  το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και μένει συνεχώς αναμμένο και στο άλλο ποδαράκι αναβοσβήνει. Είναι ένδειξη πως έχει πρόβλημα? Τις δύο ασφάλειες που εχ ουν αναφερθεί εδώ παραπάνω τις έχουμε αλλάξει ήδη.

----------


## p270

> Έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εμείς με τον δικό μας.Στον 22nf 630V βαζω στη μια πλευρά  το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και μένει συνεχώς αναμμένο και στο άλλο ποδαράκι αναβοσβήνει. Είναι ένδειξη πως έχει πρόβλημα? Τις δύο ασφάλειες που εχ ουν αναφερθεί εδώ παραπάνω τις έχουμε αλλάξει ήδη.


αλλαζεις τον πυκνωτη και μετα εισαι οκ

φυσικα μετραμε με πολυμετρο και οχι δοκιμαστικο και βαζεις ιδιο πυκνωτη πρεπει να δεις τα χαρακτηριστηκα του γιατι ειναι πανω στην ταση δικτυου 

και πολυ προσοχη σε οτι κανεις με το μηχανημα εκτος τασης παντα αν αλλαξεις υλικο 

αν δεν ξερεις τα χαρακτηριστηκα του πυκνωτη γραψε ποιο μηχανημα εχεις να βρουμε το service manual

----------


## maira77

Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω Τώρα φωτο είναι στη δευτερη σελίδα του θέματος το έχουν και φωτο εκεί είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο.Απλα εαν καποιος ξερει με αυτο που βλεπω στο δοκιμαστικο εαν οντως θέλει αλλαγμα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω Τώρα φωτο είναι στη δευτερη σελίδα του θέματος το έχουν και φωτο εκεί είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο.Απλα εαν καποιος ξερει με αυτο που βλεπω στο δοκιμαστικο εαν οντως θέλει αλλαγμα.


Μην βάζεις δοκιμαστικό θα κάνεις ζημιά. Δεν υπάρχει καμία ένδειξη στο δοκιμαστικό που να σου δείξει αν ο πυκνωτής πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί

----------


## p270

ποιος yamaha eina; αν ειναι απο την  σειρα rxv  βγαζουν το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα και θελει αλλαγη ο πυκνωτης 

αλλα οπως σου ειπε ο δημητρης μετρας μονο με πολυμετρο οχι δοκιμαστικο ,αν δεν εχεις και δεν ξερεις τι να κανεις τοτε το πας σε εργαστηριο για επισκευη

----------


## mikemtb73

> 22nf 630V


Μα καθόμαστε και συζητάμε για 30cent... Αν υπαρχουν τα  κατάλληλα εργαλεία (κολλητήρι καλάι) μην το σκέφτεσαι, άλλαξέ τον. 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## maira77

Λοιπόν το έβγαλα και πήγα και το πήρα έχω κολλητηρι καλάι και φυτιλακι ....το άλλαξα και Ναι ΔΟΥΛΕΎΕΙ!!!!Χίλια ευχαριστώ μας ζητούσαν χρήματα για να αλλάξουμε ολόκληρη πλακέτα!!!Συγχαρητήρια για το forum!

----------


## maira77

20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194730.jpg20190805_194749.jpg

----------


## maira77

Mikemtb73 έχεις δίκιο 30cent ακριβώς είχε άλλο τόσο περιπου και οι δύο ασφάλειες μαζί, ακριβώς από κάτω που άλλαξα αρχικά....

----------

mikemtb73 (06-08-19)

----------

